# Milano-San Remo 2012 spoilers



## AFrizzledFry (Oct 3, 2002)

93k to go and he's off the back. very interesting.


----------



## kiroskka (Mar 9, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> The World Champion has been dropped


like a rock


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The World Champion has been dropped


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

He's either decided to give up...or it's a major bonk! His weight is already as low as it is during the Tour...makes you wonder if he lost too much too fast?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Colombian rider down!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

greatefully he is concious,

Also DiLuca went down and is back in the race.

Tommeke und Hausler looking good.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

BMC driving the peloton trying to reel in the break away.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

69km to go on the coast line.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The race cars drive behind Cavendish, they just don't want to go in front so they don't help him to catch the second group.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cav's group is slowly chipping away (Just 1:30 min); trying to get back to the peloton.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Peloton is about to reel in the chase group.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Gilbert is not happy with their teammates pulling in front


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Quintero (Colombian rider) apparently broke legs.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

52km to go.

Cav group at 50sec to peloton.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Their saying Sky has given up trying to get Cav back into the peloton.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cavendish apparently gave up already, has been going to thank his teammates and the cars already passed his group and went to the front.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cav's group is 2:30min behind now.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gilbert crashes!

Several riders crash.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Hoogerland FTW


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

12km to go.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Rabobank leading the peloton with 10km to go.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Liquigas attacks!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Movistar attacks, 5+seconds ahead.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> Hoogerland FTW


He attacks!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

FC attacks and pulls away!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nibali in 3 man attack on the front with FC.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gerrans of Greenedge wins!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Boonen crashes!


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

good ride there


----------



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

Can someone explain why Gerrans got a free ride all the way to the finish? It was a beautiful finale, but the underlying reason behind it doesn't make sense. Nibali didn't have to work (Sagan). Fabian, he is Fabian, but he should have at least flicked Gerrans to come through a couple times.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Poor Tommeke I think his spring season is very compromised now.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Never considered Gerrans, but good for him! He's a quality rider and did a good ride. Anyone who can hang with FC when he's going flat out has to be good.

Poor Tommeke indeed, hope he's okay.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't think Boonen crashed. He came in 20th. Gilbert did crash but without serious consequences it seems. 

Fantastic work by Fabian, such a pity that he always does the work and others take advantage of it. Basically in Milan San Remo, Tour of Flanders, Paris Roubaix last year, and Milan San Remo this year, the race was decided by Fabian although he didn't win in any of those races.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Well Fabian rode like a champ, but was edged out by Gerrans at the end due to the amount of work he put in leading up to the finish. Very exciting race though...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ElDuderino said:


> Can someone explain why Gerrans got a free ride all the way to the finish? It was a beautiful finale, but the underlying reason behind it doesn't make sense. Nibali didn't have to work (Sagan). Fabian, he is Fabian, but he should have at least flicked Gerrans to come through a couple times.


FC signaled Gerrans to pull. 

He was ignored.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

Had a feeling Nibali was going to be favored over Sagan. Poor Sagan had to sit back and watch Nibali sit up and give away the "sprint" finish, smh.

No doubt in my mind this was Peter's race to win!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

matchmaker said:


> I don't think Boonen crashed. He came in 20th. Gilbert did crash but without serious consequences it seems.
> 
> Fantastic work by Fabian, such a pity that he always does the work and others take advantage of it. Basically in Milan San Remo, Tour of Flanders, Paris Roubaix last year, and Milan San Remo this year, the race was decided by Fabian although he didn't win in any of those races.


I think you're right.

But they haven't I.D.'ed the rider yet.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Gerrans actually went out front after the signal for a few moments, but he slowed the pace down and it appeared Cancellara knew they would get caught at that pace and so he took the lead back.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

You can't pull through when Spartacus asks. He'll take a breath, slingshot past you, and disappear over the horizon.

JSR


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*good race*

I didn't hear of a single person mentioning the name of Gerrans for their MSR picks. For me, a surprise winner always makes watching a race a little more exciting. 

I was very surprised to see Cavendish blow up like that, though.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Fab was in pretty much a no-win situation there. If he didn't pull, none of the others would have worked as hard (based on the short pull that Gerrans did) and they would have been caught. Chances of even getting on the podium at that point would have been very low, so I think he made the right decision tactically. 2nd is better than nothing.


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

fontarin said:


> Fab was in pretty much a no-win situation there. If he didn't pull, none of the others would have worked as hard (based on the short pull that Gerrans did) and they would have been caught. Chances of even getting on the podium at that point would have been very low, so I think he made the right decision tactically. 2nd is better than nothing.


Very true...


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

masornia925 said:


> Had a feeling Nibali was going to be favored over Sagan. Poor Sagan had to sit back and watch Nibali sit up and give away the "sprint" finish, smh.
> 
> No doubt in my mind this was Peter's race to win!


This^. 

Nibali has NO business getting co-leader status for MSR, never in a million years will he win it and he'll continue to screw up Sagans chances (in other races too). Sagan needs to get away from the Italian team and go somewhere he's valued as a team leader.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Nibali sat in the wheels all the way from the Poggio restaurant to the end. My $0.02 he hoped the Sagan group would bridge up.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Great race. Second place for Cancellara two years in a row.
Can't wait for more exciting Spring racing!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cancellara is indeed strong

but he has to rethink his racing strategy

Attacking on brute force and expecting all the field to give up worked well on 2010. Not anymore.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

As I predicted, when push comes to shove Sky aren't remotely in the same league as HTC. Cav is in for a tough year.My money is on Green Edge inheriting HTC's mantle as the toughest Pro team.
Gerrans was a worthy winner of a terrific race, which was as exciting as any we have seen in recent years with all the main contenders (apart from Cav) there or thereabouts right to the last few kilometres.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*my guess is*



matchmaker said:


> I don't think Boonen crashed. He came in 20th. Gilbert did crash but without serious consequences it seems.
> 
> Fantastic work by Fabian, such a pity that he always does the work and others take advantage of it. Basically in Milan San Remo, Tour of Flanders, Paris Roubaix last year, and Milan San Remo this year, the race was decided by Fabian although he didn't win in any of those races.


once he realized he missed the winning move he soft pedaled the rest finishing 20 seconds down and 2oth place. Boonen doesn't race for 'first of the chasers' it isn't his style. He'll save his legs for Flanders


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

He indeed crashed I saw him on the floor, seems that he was too close to Ballan and rolled down, I hope he is well and fit for the Belgian classics though


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Cancellara is indeed strong
> 
> but he has to rethink his racing strategy
> 
> Attacking on brute force and expecting all the field to give up worked well on 2010. Not anymore.



Absolutely.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

You guys are incredible from your armchairs.

Hadn't Cancellara be so stubborn and powerfull, the break would have been catched and Sagan could have won. You would have all said how spot on was the strategy of Liquigas. Nibali was no use to Sagan except in a break. Sagan was not good enough to stay in the wheel of Cancellara and Gerrans in the Poggio. This way with Nibali at the front Sagan had a good excuse not to do any work and set himself up for the sprint. And Sagan may be a good sprinter, but he is nowhere as fast as Degenkolb or Freire at their Best. I'm sure Nibali hardening the race in the poggio did something to help Sagan outsprint them later.

In my view, everybody played their cards perfectly. It was smart of Cancellara to try to make a gap in the descent. Had Gerrans not been able to keep his wheel and lost 15 meters, Fabian could have flewn to the finish line alone. Considering the situation in the last 2km, he was still right to keep pushing even if it meant losing the first place. Second was still better than tenth and Bennati wouldn't have been fast enough to beat the fastest riders.

Let me remind you guys that these athletes were in their 8 hour of riding. There is no time in the last kilometers of Milan San Remo to consider the pros and cons of a move, one has to rely on itsinstinct. And sometimes the legs are not as good as you would like them to be.

So congratulation to all the first group, they all did a great job. Racing is a cruel thing there is only one winner.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

Good "armchair" explanation


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Good news for the spring classics, it was not Tom Boonen who crashed badly on the final sprint but Matteo Trentin , hopefully he also recovers well.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

T0mi said:


> You guys are incredible from your armchairs.
> 
> Hadn't Cancellara be so stubborn and powerfull, the break would have been catched and Sagan could have won. You would have all said how spot on was the strategy of Liquigas. Nibali was no use to Sagan except in a break. Sagan was not good enough to stay in the wheel of Cancellara and Gerrans in the Poggio. This way with Nibali at the front Sagan had a good excuse not to do any work and set himself up for the sprint. And Sagan may be a good sprinter, but he is nowhere as fast as Degenkolb or Freire at their Best. I'm sure Nibali hardening the race in the poggio did something to help Sagan outsprint them later.
> 
> ...


+1. Agreed. I love how everyone thinks Cancellara "needs" to change his strategy, etc., etc. He's not going to win a field sprint if the peloton caught them. The guy has been pretty damn successful doing what he does! As far as Gerrans, what else was he to do? If he pulls with F.C., he would have been jumped by Nibali or more likely F.C. Maybe not the most popular way to win, but that's racing.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm totally fine with the way that Cancellara races and I think he is very impressive. I just don't like it when he complains when it doesn't work and other people win different ways.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

burgrat said:


> +1. Agreed. I love how everyone thinks Cancellara "needs" to change his strategy, etc., etc. He's not going to win a field sprint if the peloton caught them. The guy has been pretty damn successful doing what he does! As far as Gerrans, what else was he to do? If he pulls with F.C., he would have been jumped by Nibali or more likely F.C. Maybe not the most popular way to win, but that's racing.


+2.....what else he supposed to do!

that's his strength and it puts him in a position to win, and if he doesn't he's not too far off. unfortunatelty for him, everyone knows he's a beast an no one is going to help him.

exactly the same with Cav, he won a few years ago because he was not the dominant sprinter he is today. he won't win a MSR again as the rest of the field are aware of his abilities and they are going to make the climbs hard so that he gets dropped.


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

I am going to disagree. I thought Gerrans raced like a wimp at the end, get up there and take your pulls. There are wins and then there are honorable wins. If he had even taken one good pull I would have respect for the guy. As it stands, he is a wheel sucker. 
FC may not take home the winners prize but he just continues to be one of the greatest riders I have ever witnessed and I have huge respect for the guy.
I am sure that he will sleep better tonight.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Taos Biker said:


> I am going to disagree. I thought Gerrans raced like a wimp at the end, get up there and take your pulls. There are wins and then there are honorable wins. If he had even taken one good pull I would have respect for the guy. As it stands, he is a wheel sucker.
> FC may not take home the winners prize but he just continues to be one of the greatest riders I have ever witnessed and I have huge respect for the guy.
> I am sure that he will sleep better tonight.



I agree with you. Gerrans could have done a few pulls. He probably still would have won, but at least it would seem more deserved.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

T0mi nails it.

Gerrans did pull. Had he pulled more they'd been caught.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Unsatisfying but at least they didn't do one of those track-stand I-dare-you-to-go-first finishes like Boonen, Vanmarcke, and Flecha at Omloop Het Nieuwsblad. Those are the worst.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, the point is, now he knows well that he is no sprinter and if he doesn't drop all others and TT his way to the line, he will be beaten by one of the wheel suckers he is carrying. 

He just gifted the win to Gerrans.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

thechriswebb said:


> I'm totally fine with the way that Cancellara races and I think he is very impressive. I just don't like it when he complains when it doesn't work and other people win different ways.


Yeah we saw your thread, can you shut up about it now?

also 

Velominati › The Rules


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Well, the point is, now he knows well that he is no sprinter and if he doesn't drop all others and TT his way to the line, he will be beaten by one of the wheel suckers he is carrying.
> 
> He just gifted the win to Gerrans.


Speaking of TT-like finishes, RAI's just re-shown breakaway-on-the-Poggio wins by Moser in 1984 and Chiappucci in 1991. Glorious!


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

T0mi said:


> You guys are incredible from your armchairs.


Yes.

Pro Cycling is a "spectator sport."

So we are "spectating" and then making comments on the action, made easier since about 1995 thanks to this thing called "The Internet."


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

JackDaniels said:


> Yeah we saw your thread, can you shut up about it now?
> 
> also
> 
> Velominati › The Rules



Are you serious?

I'm just stating my opinion, respectfully and non-offensively, as it pertains to the subject matter being discussed. If everyone on RBR never repeated things they've said before, there wouldn't be very much discussion. I'm sorry if you don't like what I'm saying or whatever the reason was that you felt like you needed to ask me to shut up about it. 

The purpose of the comment of mine that you quoted was to make it clear that though I don't like it when he insults other riders (an opinion shared by many others) I don't have a problem with the way that he races. 

I do hate the term "wheelsucker" though. Drafting is a big part of the strategy employed to win sprints. Sprinters win by "wheelsucking" until the end of the race and then sprinting. There is nothing wrong with that. 

Gerrans managed to hold on to Cancellara until the finish line. As his strengths are different from Cancellara's, it probably was not possible for him to pull as often as him and expect to stay away. I am confused by those who think FC was robbed of something. Was Gerrans supposed to get to the finish line and say to himself "you know what? rule 67 says that I shouldn't sprint around Fabian Cancellara to win a monument right now, though I know that I am capable of beating him so I am going to _let him win."_  Would Cancellara's victory have meant as much if he had been consciously allowed to cross the line first by a rider who could have beaten him?



*Note rule #70.*


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Bill2 said:


> Unsatisfying but at least they didn't do one of those track-stand I-dare-you-to-go-first finishes like Boonen, Vanmarcke, and Flecha at Omloop Het Nieuwsblad. Those are the worst.


That was one of the best finishes to a race in the last three years - several decisive attacks to break up stuff and a completely open race til the last 300 meters, sorry that is way more exciting than Fabian attack from 20k out and riding in solo, thats only exciting when he attacks after thats its a parade and pretty boring.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Well, the point is, now he knows well that he is no sprinter and if he doesn't drop all others and TT his way to the line, he will be beaten by one of the wheel suckers he is carrying.
> 
> He just gifted the win to Gerrans.


Gerrens is hardly a wheelsucker, he just read things right and raced smarter than Fabian. Also Fabian made no attempt to drop anyone he just pulled, Freire said it best in L'Equipe: "The way Cancellara raced, he was only going to finish second or third ..."


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> Gerrens is hardly a wheelsucker, he just read things right and raced smarter than Fabian. Also Fabian made no attempt to drop anyone he just pulled, Freire said it best in L'Equipe: "The way Cancellara raced, he was only going to finish second or third ..."


I don't think he was smarter than Fabian. He was lucky that Favian, like Jen V, gives it 100%, 100% of the time. If Fabian sat up, Gerrens wouldn't have looked vey smart.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

More fuel on the flames
Cancellara vince a Sanremo | 34×26


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

AJL said:


> I don't think he was smarter than Fabian. He was lucky that Favian, like Jen V, gives it 100%, 100% of the time. If Fabian sat up, Gerrens wouldn't have looked vey smart.


You've just proved the opposite point. If, as you say, FC rides the same way every time ("100%, 100% of the time"), even knowing it's now a plan for failure, Gerrans was hardly taking a risk, was he? He was pretty smart because he knew how FC would ride and made that work for him. No luck was involved there.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> You've just proved the opposite point. If, as you say, FC rides the same way every time ("100%, 100% of the time"), even knowing it's now a plan for failure, Gerrans was hardly taking a risk, was he? He was pretty smart because he knew how FC would ride and made that work for him. No luck was involved there.


Exactly, FC just gave him a free ride. and he knew what was coming, otherwise he would not be asking for a pull.

Gerrans also did what it takes to win. He did a good deal of effort to close the gap and hold to his wheel until the line. 

So it is a deserving win. that's all.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if a guy you are riding with*



Salsa_Lover said:


> Exactly, FC just gave him a free ride. and he knew what was coming, otherwise he would not be asking for a pull.
> 
> Gerrans also did what it takes to win. He did a good deal of effort to close the gap and hold to his wheel until the line.
> 
> So it is a deserving win. that's all.


is burying himself and essentially dragging you to the line so you can pip him in the sprint, who is the smarter rider?


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Even 92-year old retired great Fiorenzo Magni is weighing in:


> Quello che è capitato a Fabian Cancellara nella Milano Sanremo di ieri mi ricorda molto un simile episodio che è successo a me.
> 
> Era il 1951, ultima tappa del Tour de France con arrivo al Parco dei Principi di Parigi. Sono scappato in fuga per 30-40km seguito dal francese Adolphe Deledda (che senza offesa posso definire proprio un mediocre corridore) senza mai ricevere alcun cambio.
> 
> ...


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Freire said it best in L'Equipe: "The way Cancellara raced, he was only going to finish second or third ..."


Which was ahead of Freire. Perhaps there's plenty to criticize in FC's racing, but as often as he makes it into the winning move in the biggest races, he's doing something right.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

How it went down was highly predictably but who would snatch the victory was highly unpredictable beforehand thus why I made no predictions last week about who would win. Cancellara takes the others there and one of the others whom nobody would have predicted days ago takes the win. That it will happen again is an easy bet.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

The thing about sport is its not always the strongest who wins. the the participant who uses all their skills, mental and physical. 
This is a race not a trainig ride, there is no prize for strongest, just the winner. Fabien threw in his card, Gerrans played his, just as Nibali or Cav played theirs.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Seems all is right with the world...

Cancellara Pipped At Milan-San Remo | Cyclingnews.com

“In the end I took the risk,” he said afterwards. “I don’t have eyes in the back of my head. I felt that they were coming behind quickly, so for that reason I said to myself: ‘all in.’

“In the end, I risked it, but I still took a second place at Milan-San Remo, which is of great value. It’s a great race. I wanted to do well today, I had it in mind to try something on the Poggio today and make the difference. In the end I did what I could. The others were on my wheel.
Gerrans gave me two turns. I had to launch the sprint too as they were coming up behind us.”


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

foto said:


> Seems all is right with the world...
> 
> Cancellara Pipped At Milan-San Remo | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> ...




Good article. Cancellara's perspective sounds fair. 

He said that he wished that MSR had an additional climb before the end. He seems worried that Flanders will be too hard this year, though. Cancellara: Riders Are "scared" Of New Tour Of Flanders Route | Cyclingnews.com

Interesting classics this year.


----------



## tobes88 (Jan 4, 2012)

Seems pretty idiotic to criticise Gerrans for not working hard enough - he was decisive up the Poggio where the race is usually decided; he didn't just pick the right move, he made a genuine contribution to it getting a gap. Cancellera profited from this, and didn't really pull until right near the top.

Then on the descent - well - Cancellera is just about the quickest pro - if you can stick to his wheel, you stick to his wheel.

That just leaves the last couple of kays - if you're not thinking about how to win the sprint at that point....well....you're a bit thin between the ears. Moreover, both Nibali and Gerrans were basically foils for Sagan and Goss; strategically they were in defensive positions for their teams.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill2 said:


> More fuel on the flames
> Cancellara vince a Sanremo | 34×26



Very interesting point.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill2 said:


> Even 92-year old retired great Fiorenzo Magni is weighing in:



Wow; He knows exactly how FC feels, eh?!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

OnTheRivet said:


> This^.
> 
> Nibali has NO business getting co-leader status for MSR, never in a million years will he win it and he'll continue to screw up Sagans chances (in other races too). Sagan needs to get away from the Italian team and go somewhere he's valued as a team leader.


There needs to be a sign on Liquigas' bus, "The hill must be this **** tall for Nibali to ride". It was a good tactic, he couldn't know that he's wind up with who he did in the break. If it weren't for FC, he would not have stuck it for 3rd. Had he been up there with anyone else, the field would've brought them back and Sagan would've won.



Salsa_Lover said:


> Cancellara is indeed strong
> 
> but he has to rethink his racing strategy
> 
> Attacking on brute force and expecting all the field to give up worked well on 2010. Not anymore.


It does still work. The field was still large. Nobody could stay with him when he attacked, the other two were lucky to stay with him on the descent. He'll do it again and it will work again.



Taos Biker said:


> get up there and do your job and win for your employer.


FIFY. Gerrans rode correctly. You don't beat FC by trading pulls with him. FC played his game and it worked well. Gerrans just played a little better.




atpjunkie said:


> is burying himself and essentially dragging you to the line so you can pip him in the sprint, who is the smarter rider?


When you are your team's last chance it's exactly what you do. FC hoped to drop them, just couldn't quite do it. 2nd at MSR is not a bad result. Why are people talking about this ride like it's a failure? Gerrans won it and everyone is s**t scared of Fabs for the upcoming races, not Gerrans.


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

What you quote me as saying, I didn't say.
What I did say is that Gerrans rode the race he rode, he won, good for him.
He will never be one of my favorite riders, I am not a fan of that style. I am a huge fan of the Cancellaras of the world, hard men who ride like hell.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

What you said was "get up there and take your pulls", This is professional racing, not the Wednesday night group ride. What he did in the race was not a "style". It was making the correct decisions that put him on position to win the race. 

FWIW, he pulled twice and probably cost the group a second or two in doing so. There is nobody in the world that can "get up there and take your pulls" with FC when he's on form and on the gas.


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

You are entitled to your opinion, and I am not saying that you are wrong, I just don't particularly like it.
My point was that what you attributed to me as a quote, was indeed, not a quote.
I am a FC fan and would have liked to see him win. His style is animated and fun, he is the kind of bike rider I like to be.


----------



## tobes88 (Jan 4, 2012)

Taos Biker said:


> What you quote me as saying, I didn't say.
> What I did say is that Gerrans rode the race he rode, he won, good for him.
> He will never be one of my favorite riders, I am not a fan of that style. I am a huge fan of the Cancellaras of the world, hard men who ride like hell.


Cancellara is awesome - it's pretty hard to deny that.

And it's absurd to tell someone else who one should and should not be a fan of - so rest assured, I'm not doing that here.

I just say one thing here: for me, the most admirable sports people are those who utilise absolutely every scrap of ability they have, in order to compete at the highest level against those who might have innately more natural ability. 

Road cycling is awesome for that reason: it _isn't_ a time trial where only raw power and pure genetic ability count - it's chess on wheels. The intuition of making the right move or playing your cards right is so much of what makes a great bike racer.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Like the way Gerrans won MSR or not the emotion involved with all who are part of the winning team is undeniable.
Gerrans did exactly what his team asked him to do.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

davidka said:


> _*FIFY.*_ Gerrans rode correctly. You don't beat FC by trading pulls with him. FC played his game and it worked well. Gerrans just played a little better.





Taos Biker said:


> What you quote me as saying, I didn't say.





Taos Biker said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, and I am not saying that you are wrong, I just don't particularly like it.
> My point was that what you attributed to me as a quote, was indeed, not a quote.


Taos, this is the internet. Get over it.

David even explained: *F*ixed *I*t *F*or You.

You are going to drive yourself crazy if you let 'net discourse get to you  .



BTW, I a FC fan as well. Watching this race reminded me of Paris-Roubaix last year where FC had to deal with wheel-suckers too. But you have to admit, FC is a marked man for a reason. 

I believe Gerrans tried to be a gentleman when he pulled twice. At least he did pulls. But when you're in a break with a powerhouse like FC, if he and Gerrans did even pulls, FC probably would have won by more than a bike length and I think Gerrans knew it.

FWIW and IMHO; Had that been Jens Voigt instead of Gerrans on FC's wheel, he would have either traded even pulls or not contest the finish line with FC.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

cda 455 said:


> Wow; He knows exactly how FC feels, eh?!


me too, I know exactly how FC feels.

I started this thread and due to the server's time bug is credited to AFrizzledFry.

I could argue all that I want that it is mine, but is credited to him


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> me too, I know exactly how FC feels.
> 
> I started this thread and due to the server's time bug is credited to AFrizzledFry.
> 
> I could argue all that I want that it is mine, but is credited to him



I saw that :lol: !

It gave you credit the first day or so and then when I logged in today I saw that.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

davidka said:


> FWIW, he pulled twice and probably cost the group a second or two in doing so. There is nobody in the world that can "get up there and take your pulls" with FC when he's on form and on the gas.


Exactly. Fabi couldn't let him pull more.
What Fabi could gave gambled on was to sit back into that last chicane and take a flyer on the exit. But he chose to gamble that the Gerrans kick was not there at km 298. It was. 

And maybe Fabi had no more fliers left after those huge sprinting efforts out of the turns down the Poggio. He did after all try to get air out of the last turn on the descent but the gap was not big enough so Gerrans and Nibali managed to get back.

--

To all who want the strongmen to win MSR; RCS seem to agree:
Route Changes For 2013 Milan-San Remo? | Cyclingnews.com
I'm ambivalent to it. In it's current form MSR is a lovely game of chess on wheels.


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

cda 455 said:


> Taos, this is the internet. Get over it.
> 
> David even explained: *F*ixed *I*t *F*or You.
> 
> ...




Oh, I had no idea what FIFY meant, he fixed it for me. I guess I am still living in the world of normal written engrish. Funny.


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

tobes88 said:


> Cancellara is awesome - it's pretty hard to deny that.
> 
> And it's absurd to tell someone else who one should and should not be a fan of - so rest assured, I'm not doing that here.
> 
> ...


Totally. I concur. The kid rode smart and won the race to the surprise of most everyone. Overall, I like that in bike racing anyone can win if they stick to the right break away. I just wont be hanging any Gerrans posters in the shop next to Mr. Hoogerland.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Taos Biker said:


> Oh, I had no idea what FIFY meant, he fixed it for me. I guess I am still living in the world of normal written engrish. Funny.



Yeah; I'm six years new to the 'net language.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Taos Biker said:


> Oh, I had no idea what FIFY meant, he fixed it for me.


GIYF. 



Taos Biker said:


> I guess I am still living in the world of normal written engrish. Funny.


You may be living in the world of normal written engrish, but you're poasting on teh Intarwebs. We do things differently here.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

qatarbhoy said:


> I love sniffing farts.


Am I doing it right?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

foto said:


> qatarbhoy said:
> 
> 
> > I love sniffing your mom's farts.
> ...


yes indeed.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that holding FC's wheel when he himself says that he is "all in" in deserving of the win itself!

Trials and tribulations of bike racing; its not always fair, but the finish line is the finish line.


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> GIYF.
> ]


Oh, I see what you did there. I went to the google and googled "google is my friend."
You so smart. And you provided a lasting lesson. 

Am I doing it right?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Great race with an exciting finish. Sparticus continues to be an amazing motor and Gerrans rode a smart race (much like Nuyens last year). Looks like Nibali just managed to hang on, but hang on he did - kudos for that. Anyone who can follow Sparticus when he is "all in" is a cycling hero in my book.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Holding Fabi's wheel is like this:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Holding Fabi's wheel is like this:


In hind sight; I wonder if FC could have just stayed behind the two (Wheel-sucked) when he bridged and then simply launch a sprint to win.



I watched the last 10km of said race this morning waiting for Volta a Catalunya to begin live telecast.

It does look like FC really tried to drop the two once he bridged.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Sprinter gets towed to the line and doesn't ever put his nose into the wind until 2k to go, no one says a word, and talks about how tactical his sprint was.


Bridge to a break-away, take some pulls the best you can, and give it all to hang on and lunge to the win....bad form.


FFS it's racing.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

cda 455 said:


> In hind sight; I wonder if FC could have just stayed behind the two (Wheel-sucked) when he bridged and then simply launch a sprint to win.
> 
> 
> It does look like FC really tried to drop the two once he bridged.


I don't think Simon and Nibbles could have stayed away on their own work, not that they would have worked with FC sitting on. They had sprinters in the group so there was a back-up plan for them. FC didn't as much though him leading out Benatti would've been an option. I thought FC did try to drop them coming off some of the turns and even opened a little gap here and there but they held on.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

racing yes clean victory

style, guts and verve NONE

all these types of races bore me to death

would rather see Thor Boonen and FC and other wonder riders battle it out 
just like on the GC, and the climbs, at least El Pistolo rides with hunger, drive and style!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Taos Biker said:


> Oh, I see what you did there. I went to the google and googled "google is my friend."
> You so smart. And you provided a lasting lesson.
> 
> Am I doing it right?


Another 4 years and 40 poasts and you'll get the hang of it. :thumbsup:

Also, please tell your mum to stay off the cauliflower.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Even Fabian in his interview said Gerrans pulled twice. On the video you see Gerro have a short pull before Fabian rides straight past him again (after about 20 seconds). I suppose if you just can't ride fast enough to have your turn then you just can't. 

The only options seemed to be for Fabian to slow down and sit on his wheel, (and get caught by the group), OR do what he does best - TT all the way to the line and hope he can get a big enough break to cover his lack of sprinting ability. Unfortunately for him it didn't work, and Gerro always seems to have a sprint in him at the end of a stage. He didn't seem to lose face in the eyes of the one he beat.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

FYI the internet is full of excellent race analysis...

Sanremo, Strength, and Tactics | Cyclocosm - Pro Cycling Blog


----------

